# World's biggest Spider?



## MaximusMeridus

What do you think? Does anyone have pictures of any contenders? 

Cheers 


T.blondi female - comparison 375g Crunchy Nut box






T.blondi female - femur width 1.1cm






T.blondi female - weight 142g






T.blondi female - Alive






T.blondi female Carapace width 4.2cm






T.blondi female body length 11.2cm - (when alive)






T.blondi female leg span 27cm


----------



## Radamanthys

Beautiful specimen. COngratulations!!

Although i disapprove these size contests


----------



## Crazy0monkey

lol these size contests are always funny


----------



## Sky`Scorcher

When was the last size contest again? I can't remember. There are 3 contenders! Now I'll just have to look for that other thread's link.


----------



## Draiman

What's so fun about bragging?


----------



## Sathane

What's funny about these threads is that they are all irrelevant.  Unless you get a verified size by a reliable third party, all pictures are void.  

I have a 12" ruler that is really 6" long but miniaturized.  If I stick that bad boy beside my _A. geniculata_ female, you'd think I had a 16" specimen.  Perceived sizes can be manipulated with Photoshop and perspective shots as well.


----------



## stryder05

Is that T.Blondi now dead?


----------



## MaximusMeridus

stryder05 said:


> Is that T.Blondi now dead?


Unfortunately yes, they are all the same spider.


----------



## MaximusMeridus

Well, yes I suppose people could do this and I am sure it does happen, but this is genuine I can assure you. Have had this spider for a while and intend to frame it. Was formerly a star on www.tarantulacam.org



Sathane said:


> What's funny about these threads is that they are all irrelevant.  Unless you get a verified size by a reliable third party, all pictures are void.
> 
> I have a 12" ruler that is really 6" long but miniaturized.  If I stick that bad boy beside my _A. geniculata_ female, you'd think I had a 16" specimen.  Perceived sizes can be manipulated with Photoshop and perspective shots as well.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K

Where is Robs T. Zilla?? :?


----------



## Sathane

There's an entire thread regarding Zilla somewhere on here.  It's filled with the accusations and skepticism you'd expect from these threads.



brachy.P said:


> Where is Robs T. Zilla?? :?


----------



## MaximusMeridus

haha, just read it myself. I'd say the proof is measurements such as I have shown. Carapace and femur width are a very good indication. Everything else means very little as body can be fattened up and legs can be stretched when moist as I am sure you have seen.

If I stretched this specimen I have no doubt whatsoever it would reach 30cm, for a female is the largest I know of. Talk of 13" record has never been verified, so who knows. Otherwise it made a great display specimen. I think I will create a tank and mount it just for display. I really miss her she was a real show piece.




Sathane said:


> There's an entire thread regarding Zilla somewhere on here.  It's filled with the accusations and skepticism you'd expect from these threads.


----------



## MaximusMeridus

And here she is in a 2 litre ice cream sub.


----------



## lithiumflower9

Holy crack.  Thats huge.  Like the spider is on steroids.  Definately nice though.  Too bad she passed sorry to hear it.


----------



## agama

OMG,that is the biggest spider i have ever seen,i thought the biggest was the size of a dinner plate,that looks geneticly grown


----------



## Dave

*H. lividum ... scary*



MaximusMeridus said:


> What do you think? Does anyone have pictures of any contenders?


I hate to have to reveal this monster...





Those are inches. Over 30. 'nuff said.



:liar:


----------



## Sathane

I'd have to run a small pig farm just to feed that thing. 



Dave said:


> I hate to have to reveal this monster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are inches. Over 30. 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> :liar:


----------



## agama

thats a beautiful beast...how do they get that big


----------



## Dave

Sathane said:


> I'd have to run a small pig farm just to feed that thing.


lol  
-----


----------



## gumby

I like the set up what did you use to get the fog going on?


----------



## jme

ohhh man imagine how mean and scarry that H. Lividum would be with fangs the size or a small cat


----------



## Sathane

Photoshop.



agama said:


> thats a beautiful beast...how do they get that big


----------



## agama

so they arent really that big


----------



## Dave

Sathane said:


> Photoshop.


correct :clap:


----------



## Lennie Collins

What the fungk? :wall:


----------



## MaximusMeridus

A fogger is great and had a digital humidity gauge which set off the fogger when dropped below 85%, really nice effect too T seemed to like it.
Maplins link



gumby said:


> I like the set up what did you use to get the fog going on?


----------



## MaximusMeridus

lol I think you're confusing these people, genuine pics only fellas (would be a nice one though)



Dave said:


> I hate to have to reveal this monster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are inches. Over 30. 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> :liar:


----------



## treeweta

Sathane said:


> What's funny about these threads is that they are all irrelevant.  Unless you get a verified size by a reliable third party, all pictures are void.
> 
> I have a 12" ruler that is really 6" long but miniaturized.  If I stick that bad boy beside my _A. geniculata_ female, you'd think I had a 16" specimen.  Perceived sizes can be manipulated with Photoshop and perspective shots as well.


id be more prepared to accept the rather simpler explanation that this spider has a 27cm legspan and a 43 mm carapace neither of which are unknown in blondis.

a 6 inch ruler feigning a 12 inch ruler would give a spider almost 2 feet across and nobody is going to fall for that. of course that could be a 5.5 inch blondi on that false ruler but the proportions on that animal suggest a big one.


----------



## treeweta

Radamanthys said:


> Beautiful specimen. COngratulations!!
> 
> Although i disapprove these size contests


i never see these as size contests, to my mind its a simple verification of how big a theraphosa can get which i find is something i like to know.


----------



## Sathane

Agreed. That's an extreme difference, however, dimensions can be falsified by a few centimetres and still seem plausible.

I'm satisfied with the OP's proofs though.




treeweta said:


> id be more prepared to accept the rather simpler explanation that this spider has a 27cm legspan and a 43 mm carapace neither of which are unknown in blondis.
> 
> a 6 inch ruler feigning a 12 inch ruler would give a spider almost 2 feet across and nobody is going to fall for that. of course that could be a 5.5 inch blondi on that false ruler but the proportions on that animal suggest a big one.


----------



## deathcrew

I don't care what anybody says that's awesome!!:worship:


----------



## Merfolk

At 5 yrs old, my blondi is at 9" and still looks like a teenager. No doubt that with proper care, some among us might get giants like this.


----------



## matthias

Sathane said:


> Agreed. That's an extreme difference, however, dimensions can be falsified by a few centimetres and still seem plausible.
> 
> I'm satisfied with the OP's proofs though.


Satisfied with the size, but it looks like a T. apophysis to me. So Rob's Zila is safe for the worlds largest blondi.

She was a monster. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MaximusMeridus

Hi Matthias,

It is actually a T.blondi. not T.apophysis. Apophysis has a very slender build, nothing like blondi's, i know I have had many. T.apophysis dimensions are very different, it always surprises me how people keep mixing them up.

As for Rob's Zilla, well I have yet to see anything other than a video...

Cheerio



matthias said:


> Satisfied with the size, but it looks like a T. apophysis to me. So Rob's Zila is safe for the worlds largest blondi.
> 
> She was a monster. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sathane

Saying "World's Largest _T. blondi_" doesn't make sense.  
A more correct title would be, "Largest _T. blondi_ That Has Been Posted On AB With The Most Convincing Evidence".


----------



## matthias

MaximusMeridus said:


> Hi Matthias,
> 
> It is actually a T.blondi. not T.apophysis. Apophysis has a very slender build, nothing like blondi's, i know I have had many. T.apophysis dimensions are very different, it always surprises me how people keep mixing them up.
> 
> As for Rob's Zilla, well I have yet to see anything other than a video...
> 
> Cheerio


I to have owned, and do own several of each, though I admit none as big as your girl was. 
I won't argue. I will only explain my thinking. 
Yes T. apophysis are more slender than T. blondi but I would not say "very" compaired to anything else. For a >11" animal I would have expected the legs to be even bigger for a blondi. I've owned blondi with 1cm leg segments that were not close to 11". 
That and the oval shape and raised front of the carapace are typical of a T. apophysis. Blondi's are usually rounder and "flatter", at least by the eyes.
As far as I know the only true way to tell the difference is that T. apophysis have stradulating organs on more appendages that T. blondi. 

Regardless she was beautiful, and I am sorry for your loss. 

I'll let Rob defend Zila's title but I do know there were some official measurements.


----------



## robc

MaximusMeridus said:


> Hi Matthias,
> 
> It is actually a T.blondi. not T.apophysis. Apophysis has a very slender build, nothing like blondi's, i know I have had many. T.apophysis dimensions are very different, it always surprises me how people keep mixing them up.
> 
> As for Rob's Zilla, well I have yet to see anything other than a video...
> 
> Cheerio


I have to say that regardless of whose is bigger or anything else - you had yourself a very beautiful girl there and I'm truly sorry for your loss.

*Here is a pic of her last molt:*







*Here is a pic of her molt next to my 5" B.smithi's molt:*







I am just posting these for reference, I'm not about to get into another argument. LOL  Trust me, someone will eventually say something about any pics posted, someone always does. But it doesn't really matter to me, they are both big spiders!


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K

There she is!! I would vote rob has the bigger t.


----------



## jbm150

That is an awesome pic Rob, of the smithi and blondi molts together.  That really puts their size in perspective!  Thanks for that


----------



## MaximusMeridus

I know her photos don't look that good, colours fade after driying and freezing. These were pictures before her last moult, has a typical blondi look. As with Humans and indeed all animal species, proportions differ considerably though I must say she is very bulky. Some blondi's were bred a with shorter chunkier stump legs. A lot depends on conditions, diet, burrow size, regional variation etc.





















matthias said:


> I to have owned, and do own several of each, though I admit none as big as your girl was.
> I won't argue. I will only explain my thinking.
> Yes T. apophysis are more slender than T. blondi but I would not say "very" compaired to anything else. For a >11" animal I would have expected the legs to be even bigger for a blondi. I've owned blondi with 1cm leg segments that were not close to 11".
> That and the oval shape and raised front of the carapace are typical of a T. apophysis. Blondi's are usually rounder and "flatter", at least by the eyes.
> As far as I know the only true way to tell the difference is that T. apophysis have stradulating organs on more appendages that T. blondi.
> 
> Regardless she was beautiful, and I am sorry for your loss.
> 
> I'll let Rob defend Zila's title but I do know there were some official measurements.


----------



## MaximusMeridus

Thanks Rob



robc said:


> I have to say that regardless of whose is bigger or anything else - you had yourself a very beautiful girl there and I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tapahtyn

robc said:


> I have to say that regardless of whose is bigger or anything else - you had yourself a very beautiful girl there and I'm truly sorry for your loss.
> 
> *Here is a pic of her last molt:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is a pic of her molt next to my 5" B.smithi's molt:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just posting these for reference, I'm not about to get into another argument. LOL  Trust me, someone will eventually say something about any pics posted, someone always does. But it doesn't really matter to me, they are both big spiders!


That is just plain crazy!!! Now the LP is there a chance it could be close to that size?


----------



## robc

Moonkin77 said:


> That is just plain crazy!!! Now the LP is there a chance it could be close to that size?


She also gained a lot of size from that molt!!! I have a LP that is 9"....but not close to the bulkiness of zilla....rob


----------



## robc

MaximusMeridus said:


> Thanks Rob


You are very wecome....how old was she....do you by chance have a fang measurement?


----------



## MaximusMeridus

Hey Rob,

Yes 18mm. 3mm width in the middle... Interestingly enough, proportions change according to age. Blondi will in adulthood, just as Humans, thicken up over age. They get bulkier, heavier and wider, but not necessarily longer in leg span, but maybe a 2/3 mm or so per moult. So in the case of the fangs, it is unlikely that beyond 5 or so years, the fangs will get any longer BUT they will get thicker. Same is the case for the legs. Carapace also gets wider and a higher crest.

Attached is a picture comparing a moult of a 10in on the left and the 11in on the right. Although there is a wopping 30 grams different in weight, only difference in length of fangs is 1mm, however a 50% increase in the width of the fangs. Its hard to see in the photo, up up close there is a clear difference. 

For all those who missed the moult on Tarantulacam.org here it is

(Go to the site link below for Full HD 720p and click on HD)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAjdegwplaY

[youtube]BAjdegwplaY[/youtube]

Cheers Jacque



robc said:


> You are very wecome....how old was she....do you by chance have a fang measurement?


----------



## Dave

MaximusMeridus said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> Yes 18mm. 3mm width in the middle...
> 
> Cheers Jacque


Great vid!! thanks!


----------



## treeweta

MaximusMeridus said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> Yes 18mm. 3mm width in the middle... Interestingly enough, proportions change according to age. Blondi will in adulthood, just as Humans, thicken up over age. They get bulkier, heavier and wider, but not necessarily longer in leg span, but maybe a 2/3 mm or so per moult. So in the case of the fangs, it is unlikely that beyond 5 or so years, the fangs will get any longer BUT they will get thicker. Same is the case for the legs. Carapace also gets wider and a higher crest.
> 
> Attached is a picture comparing a moult of a 10in on the left and the 11in on the right. Although there is a wopping 30 grams different in weight, only difference in length of fangs is 1mm, however a 50% increase in the width of the fangs. Its hard to see in the photo, up up close there is a clear difference.
> 
> For all those who missed the moult on Tarantulacam.org here it is
> 
> (Go to the site link below for Full HD 720p and click on HD)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAjdegwplaY
> 
> [youtube]BAjdegwplaY[/youtube]
> 
> Cheers Jacque


blondis do seem to change proportions quite alarmingly with moults, perhaps all tarantulas do but the relative baldness and size of the blondi exoskeleton allows this to be easily seen. A blondi at 9 inches could probably almost double its mass by the time it gets to 10. 

all pending actual measurements of course. cool video, one of my fave things to watch is a spider moulting, esp a big one.


----------



## robc

treeweta said:


> blondis do seem to change proportions quite alarmingly with moults, perhaps all tarantulas do but the realative baldness and size of the blondi exoskeleton allows this to be easily seen. A blondi at 9 inches could probably almost double its mass by the time it gets to 10.
> 
> all pending actual measurements of course. cool video, one of my fave things to watch is a spider moulting, esp a big one.


I agree, they do put on a lot of bulk once they get to that size. Side note: one of my blondi females just molted last night - correction: one of our GRAVID blondi females molted last night.   This female molts about every 5-6 months....difficult to get an egg sac that way. She was 9"+ according to her last molt and she looks massive now. We'll see what she's like now - she's still on her back so it'll be a little bit before I even get the molt out.


----------



## Fran

Congrats with your girls Rob...You will get your egg sack sooner or later  


This is the largest spider I haver ever seen and owned 
Female Theraphosa Blondi, leg span 11 inches, body lenght 5 + inches...Weight: A lot 

Not gravid, she just loves to eat a lot


----------



## Fran

After a couple of hours of her death 
She lost some liquds and  girth, specially in the legs.


----------



## treeweta

Fran said:


> After a couple of hours of her death
> She lost some liquds and  girth, specially in the legs.


wow.

fran, that is the largest actual measured blondi ive yet seen. I have a photo from Guy Tansley (tansy?) in the UK, his was 25cm but a very chunky one with incredibly thick legs, i wont post that measured picture only because i think i need his permission first. I will try and ask him for that permission. Is it possible the white background on that shot might have 'bled' into the leg edges, they seem thinner than i'd expect. that photo gives me an estimated carapace of 46mm! thats insanely big!


----------



## The_Sandman

the T blondi is whats motivating me into this new hobby of mine. these are some great pics .i cant wait to get mine. im a noob here but i have to say i wont argue with that statement its the biggest ive seen ,lol


----------



## jbm150

What a magnificent animal! How old was she, Fran?


----------



## Fran

Hi guys,

She was loosing quite a lot of "blood" while I was taking those shots and carefully spreading her in the page. (As you can see the liquid in the page)

Most certainly after the death she lost the thickness she used to have while she was alive.
Im not totally sure of her age . She was pefectly fine grooming in her burrow and some minutes later she was gone.
Im guessing she died because of age...But who knows?

I got her to acclimate very fast and well to her enclosure, never a nervous or climbing  t blondi as they usually get in captivity.
Actually, She used to re arrange her burrow,and that was a first for me in over 15 T blondis I kept.

She was allways hungry, no matter what. She was  the most agressive feeding T I have ever owned! Eating 7-8 large adult female Dubias in one sitting with no problems at all.

I have had 10 inchers, but this was the biggest I have ever owned . 

Probably one of the biggest ever meassured, for sure. (I did not streched her legs totally to keep kind of a natural way in the pic)


----------



## robc

Fran said:


> After a couple of hours of her death
> She lost some liquds and  girth, specially in the legs.


All I can say is :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: About the measurement....not what is quoted


----------



## Fran

I dont uderstand very well your post, Rob


----------



## robc

Fran said:


> I dont uderstand very well your post, Rob


Yeah, I tried to basically quote that measurement pic - I thought it was great...but the way it quoted you was just messed up...made it look like I was happy and clapping that your T passed away. Totally not the case, hope you know that. Silly AB!  LOL


----------



## Fran

hah lol 

I know what you meant, yeah I was really upset when it happened...
It just happens. No matter how great we take care of them, it has to happen somtime. 

and it was suddenly, I was looking at her while she was grooming herself in her burrowat lets say 12 pm, and at 2 pm she was dead...
I couldnt believe it.


----------



## Only Exotics

Holy Chalupas Fran that was one huge blondi!!! Sorry she passed away. Rob I'm glad yours is still doing well. That was a good year for getting some monster blondi in haven't been lucky to get them in that huge since.


----------



## Fran

Yeah, Rob is lucky!
If his "thing" molts again with no problems  he might have to leave the house


----------



## Only Exotics

Robs just lucky they don't shoot poop like the irminias;P


----------



## Fran

Clinning her cage


----------



## MaximusMeridus

Hey Fran,

Sorry about the loss, I know it's devastistating when you have invested so much time and the suddenly they go. In your case it doesn't like age at all as she would have slowed down eating over time, you would have known for sure. 

There are two very likely options,

Poisoning/toxins in the food. Did you ever feed locusts? Insects are good carriers of toxins. That is why it is always good to vary their diet so they don't get too much of the same food just in case too much of the toxin builds up. Nevertheless always good to vary diet anyway to balance nutrition. 

Also might be overeating. I have known tarantulas to die from overeating, it is more common than you think, unlike humans, they don't get fatter and cannot exscrete proportionally, so just keep on swelling up putting huge pressure on heart and organs especially in the bigger spiders. Either the pressure is too much and they pop somewhere, which by the sound of your fluid issue sounds right, or their heart gives in under this pressure.

Regards
Jacque




Fran said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> She was loosing quite a lot of "blood" while I was taking those shots and carefully spreading her in the page. (As you can see the liquid in the page)
> 
> Most certainly after the death she lost the thickness she used to have while she was alive.
> Im not totally sure of her age . She was pefectly fine grooming in her burrow and some minutes later she was gone.
> Im guessing she died because of age...But who knows?
> 
> I got her to acclimate very fast and well to her enclosure, never a nervous or climbing  t blondi as they usually get in captivity.
> Actually, She used to re arrange her burrow,and that was a first for me in over 15 T blondis I kept.
> 
> She was allways hungry, no matter what. She was  the most agressive feeding T I have ever owned! Eating 7-8 large adult female Dubias in one sitting with no problems at all.
> 
> I have had 10 inchers, but this was the biggest I have ever owned .
> 
> Probably one of the biggest ever meassured, for sure. (I did not streched her legs totally to keep kind of a natural way in the pic)


----------



## Fran

Hey Jacque,

I have never fed her locust. Actually, I have always put some variety in  her diet,  from  Blaptica Dubia from my own colony, crickets, mice and super worms.

Normally, I feed my tarantulas and as soon as they dont show much interest for the prey, I let them rest for days. I have been feeding that way since age 12 when I started keeping Theraphosids, and all of them have always looked great,plump,and healthy.

With her I had to literally wait several days on  purpose because I knew anything I threw on the tank it was gonna be eaten ... But it could be that...

I did my best on research for this sp, I had pretty much a "piece" of Northern south America in the tank...But still, as you said, this happens.

Thanks for your response


----------



## whitewolf

:worship: Love the setup fogger is extra cool. I keep thinking about a T blondie but price tag for large ones right now has me bumbed.


----------



## Andy

robc said:


> I have to say that regardless of whose is bigger or anything else - you had yourself a very beautiful girl there and I'm truly sorry for your loss.
> 
> *Here is a pic of her last molt:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is a pic of her molt next to my 5" B.smithi's molt:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just posting these for reference, I'm not about to get into another argument. LOL  Trust me, someone will eventually say something about any pics posted, someone always does. But it doesn't really matter to me, they are both big spiders!


Thats just..  like a trex to a raptor


----------



## spiderfield

Sorry for your loss with that monster blondi Fran, but glad you finally shared some pics of her.


----------



## Fran

Thanks man,
I like to show pics to admire the t's, but not meaning anything like
"mine is the biggest" (which thats stupid IMO ) or anything like that, thats why I dont show her often.

To me its simply luck. Perhaps I contributed to the size thanks to my personal care and efforts  with her, but its obviously a matter of nature and genetics, thats all. 

Its pretty obvious that regular sizes for an adult female are touching the 9+/10 ", and its pretty rare to see one at 11, let alone 12.

I wonder what is out there in the middle of Venezuela, Guyana or North Brazil . Hopefully they will let them live in peace.


----------



## Tapahtyn

Only Exotics said:


> Robs just lucky they don't shoot poop like the irminias;P


ummmm, yeah I remember seeing that video.  That's a lot of poo!!


----------



## Fran

There youn have another one for the folks from Europe, like me


----------



## MaximusMeridus

Awesome specimen!



Fran said:


> There youn have another one for the folks from Europe, like me


----------



## Fran

Thanks!!!


----------



## treeweta

that thing is 28.5cm or so!

the largest one that ive seen a measurement of. its significantly bigger than most blondis you see in collections (who seem to be around 9-9.5 inches). robs last moult of zilla looks to be 9.75 inches.

any idea how old she was when she died?


----------



## Fran

Thanks! 

she was wild caught, so I have no info on her age, at the very very least is 2 years, but of course is older than that.


----------



## MaximusMeridus

Well, heres the latest from the spider at www.tarantulacam.org

She grew a lot bigger than I thought, which indicates she has more growing to do.

Her legs were noticeably much thicker and rivalled that of the previous specimen I had which was a surprise. 11mm first leg femur width. This is by far the chunkiest proportioned blondi I have ever seen.

We'll see how she pans out, will post more pictures later


----------



## VESPidA

gorgeous blondi!


----------



## treeweta

MaximusMeridus said:


> Well, heres the latest from the spider at www.tarantulacam.org
> 
> She grew a lot bigger than I thought, which indicates she has more growing to do.
> 
> Her legs were noticeably much thicker and rivalled that of the previous specimen I had which was a surprise. 11mm first leg femur width. This is by far the chunkiest proportioned blondi I have ever seen.
> 
> We'll see how she pans out, will post more pictures later


a nice chunky blondi for sure!!


----------



## jbm150

Wow, she's a horse!  A beautiful one at that!


----------



## MaximusMeridus

Thanks!

And some more..


----------



## robc

Fran said:


> Yeah, Rob is lucky!
> If his "thing" molts again with no problems  he might have to leave the house


I agree LOL


----------

